#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  Props visits Vientiane

## Propagator

I decided that I would have 3 days in Vientiane and also the g/f wanted to go so it was decided.     As I was in Khon Kaen decided that we would catch the Thai Laos Friendship bus.

There are two buses leaving Khon Kaen one at 7.45am and the other at 3.00 pm.  We had decided on the early one as had not booked accommodation and this would give us time to find something decent, as the other bus would not arrive into Vientiane until about 8 pm at night. 

If you decide to catch either bus from Khon Kaen you are best advised to obtain your visa for Laos at the consulate in KK.     This was a very simple process, go to the consulate a couple of days before hand.     Fill the form in, present it at the window and pay your money.     If you are a stingy bugger and only pay 1400 baht you will be told to come back the next day to collect passport and visa.    If on the other hand you pay 1600 baht, you are told to wait and after I had just time for a smoke (10 mins) got me visa with a single entry for 60 days.     

You will need your passport when you get your ticket and can only purchase on day of leaving.     Price was 136 baht each.     The passport part is for the bus company to fill on their travel sheet, but they do not check if you have a visa for Laos.     Bus stops just outside of Udon Thani at a petrol station, where you have time for a piss, fag and get something from the shop if wanted.     The day we left it was pissing down with rain virtually all day up until 4pm hence no photos of this.
Then its on to the Friendship bridge at Nong Khai.     You will have about 20 mins at both the Thai and Laos border points.     No problem leaving Thailand, but if you want a visa at the border then you might have a long wait and the bus will not wait for you.     You will have to unload your baggage at the border and then make your own way into Vientiane.     This happened to 3 people on our bus.


The Thai border checkpoint at Nong Khai looking back to Thailand




More to follow tomorrow

----------


## Bexar County Stud

> ...but if you want a visa at the border then you might have a long wait and the bus will not wait for you.     You will have to unload your baggage at the border and then make your own way into Vientiane.


IME it's a breeze getting a visa at the border, as is making your own way into Vientiane. It's OK that some people want to get things sorted out beforehand, but if you don't, that's OK too. It's not like it's a hardship or obstacle to get a visa at the border, that's the way most people do it.

----------


## MeMock

1,300 baht at the border as well.

Was it Jan 23 when you did this trip Props?

----------


## Propagator

No was the 22nd.

----------


## Propagator

We stayed at the Mekong Sunshine Hotel which I will review later on the guesthouse thread. The pictures below were taken the following morning after arrival, as the day we arrived was so dank, dismal and still raining, and I needed a kip when I got there. All of you will understand I had to wake the girl at 4.30 am so that she could shower and put on her face to be ready to leave the house at 7am, and that was a struggle  :Smile: 

They are working a lot on the sandbanks at this part of the river and digging and moving the sand out in vast truckloads.



They appear to be making a channel close to the river bank in order for water to be always close to the bank. The rest is slowly being dug and bulldozed out, but with the amount of sand and silt they will have to move this is going to be a long project




This was the view from the hotel bedroom and the roof in front being the Sam Yek Pakpasack KemKong Restaurant. On the opposite side of the Mekong is Si Chiang Mai.




Another view of the restaurant. We ate there the first night and the food was very good and cheap. I had intended to go back on the last night with camera and do a review but shit happens and it never got done.




More to follow

----------


## Chairman Mao

Not quite the grand romantic, post-colonial mekhong vista for you and your lover's morning croissant and orange juice.  :Smile: 

Must say that I love Laos though, and may even retire there someday.

Good stuff props.

----------


## Begbie

> We stayed at the Mekong Sunshine Hotel which I will review later on the guesthouse thread.


I stayed in the Mehkong Sunshine for one night last month, arrived about 8pm and had no idea what part of town I was in. They only had one room vacant, VIP 1100baht. Took it rather than wander around in the dark. It was ok but the breakfast next morning was so bad that I moved out.

----------


## Propagator

It was now off to Buddha Park as the g/f wanted to see this (and me). This place was about 30 kms from the town. You head back to the Friendship bridge and continue another 10 kms on. The road from the Friendship bridge was very dusty and was glad that we had taken a taxi, albeit expensive. Would not have liked to travel it in a Tuk Tuk.

The Park is not really that big. From memory the entrance fee was 4000 kip (20baht) and a charge of 5000 kip for a video camera and 4000 kip for a camera. Whether you would have to pay for both items I am not sure, I paid for my video camera which was visible but me camera was in me pocket.

All the pictures that follow were of some of the various statues. Many with the g/f in but you know how photogenic the Thais are.  :Smile: 

Someone with a big mouth - wonder who it could be  :mid: 







The old git complete with bum bag




That dress don't do the g/f and favours, makes her look five month gone and the stupid photographer got his hand in the way and I am to lazy to photoshop it out















Looking down the central walkway to the entrance

----------


## Propagator

A few more photos from the Buddha Park

----------


## Spin

> 1,300 baht at the border as well.


When was that? Recently?

I just did a visa run over at Muhkdahan and it was 1500 baht there  :33:

----------


## Roger Ramjet

Great pics Gator....The detail and quality of the sculptures is interesting with the "naga" influence in most ....Thank's...I have put this site on my list for the next Vientiane visit.  Any idea of the age of the park, Are they old?  or sucker tourist statues?    :Crucified:

----------


## Chairman Mao

Interesting place. More info here. (Buddha Park - Vientiane.)

Was built in the 1950s.

----------


## Propagator

I suppose no visit to Vientiane would be complete without a couple of shots of the Victory Gate, rather like going to London and not seeing the Tower.

Imposing structure from the distance




a little closer





The gardens were quite well cared for, to many photogrpher touts though, 20 baht a picture.





The dancing fountains which were quite impressive.





Then the batteries on the camera died, so no more of the Victory Gate.

----------


## Mathos

Nice thread and good photographs as well Props.

It's a couple of years this month or so since Flobo and myself were in Laos.

It brings back a few memories.

Keep it going Pal.


Green for you if the system permits.

----------


## Propagator

> Nice thread and good photographs as well Props.


Thanks Mathos

A few more random pictures from around Vientiane. 

I don't know what this building is, was at the end of the road leading to the Victory Gate. What struck me about it was that it was so neat and clean.





A well known landmark for many travellers, The Scandinavian Bakery at the Fountain





Whiled away a couple hours beside the Mekong drinking Beer Lao on the side of the Mekong.     Was hoping for a good sunset picture but it never happened





A Beer Lao girl at a restuarant near the Fountain, very pleasant she was and pleasing on the eye  :Smile: 





Detail from  window at one of the Temples

----------


## Propagator

I had carefully noted down on a scrap of paper the names of the following temples, but must have thrown it away, 'cause I can't find it now.

The big drum at one of the temples, a lot of building repair going on.










Photoshop does a great job of merging two photos








A Stupha not far from the Fountain

----------


## Propagator

So that brought an end to our visit to Vientiane. Would I go again? Maybe, personally I found the place to be very dusty and dirty, maybe that is because of all the sand excavation they are doing on the Mekong. From what I saw of it the driving there it is atrocious and makes Thailand seem like a paradise for driving.
What food we had was good and not overtly expensive.


Didn't catch the Friendship bus back as wanted to see if I get some duty free rolling baccy at the border. They had some but not my brand   :Sad2:     Cigarettes at the market/shopping mall near the bus station in Vientiane were 300 to 350 baht per carton of ten packs, half the price of Thailand

Got a taxi from the border into Nong Khai and then the bus back to Khon Kaen

----------


## Marmite the Dog

The Midget like Vientiane, even if it was only because the locals are even more useless than the Thais.

----------


## MeMock

> Originally Posted by MeMock
> 
> 1,300 baht at the border as well.
> 
> 
> When was that? Recently?
> 
> I just did a visa run over at Muhkdahan and it was 1500 baht there


Chong Mek, about 3 weeks ago.

Props, that clean building is the presidential palace.

While the roads are in a much poorer state I found that driving over there wasn't that much different then Thailand.

----------


## sunsetter

nice pics mate, will have to go there for a trip one day.... so many places

thanks for sharing

----------


## Walter Ego

I enjoy your pics a lot. I miss my Laos visa runs. Where are all those Budha statues/Nagas etc...??? been there so many times and must have had my eyes closed every single time.
Seems like they are getting more like Scambodia though. I have never paid more than 1000thb for a visa at the border ( Nong Kai) just do it your self.
There are really cheap quality rooms in VT if you look around. (i wont let you know the ones I like because if they stay empty it is good for me.) However there are plenty for 400thb you will get aircon, very clean, cable TV, hot shower, new friend no problem. free coffee/tea, polite service, secure room.
All places I have stayed at have two double beds per room... I think because of the laws regarding sex with foreigners. I dont know why else would they?
I am amazed at the shots of the Meekong. Thanks a lot. Seems they have some very very big plans in turning the country that was 'land locked' into 'land linked'.
Thanks for your pix miss Laos a lot.

----------


## crazyswede

*Nice pics (accept of the dress of cos) , thanx for sharing!*

----------


## Bob63

Nice story again. Thx for sharing and confirms my impression Vientiane is not worth much

----------


## Pol the Pot

> I had carefully noted down on a scrap of paper the names of the following temples, but must have thrown it away, 'cause I can't find it now.


This is That Dam.

To me all the wats start looking alike after some time.

Nice pics though, also of the 'vertical runway' as the arch is also called. The cement was 'taken' from the old airport and meant to become a runway.

----------

